# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  معركة قادش

## هيثم الفقى

*معركة قادش*


marefa.org


 


الملك رمسيس الثاني معتليا مركبته الحربية  في معركة قادش ، نقش من داخل معبد أبو سمبل  التاريخ   1274 ق م 
  المكان  مدينة قادش النتيجة  تكتيكياً: نصر حارق  نصر مصري
عملياً: هزيمة المصريين (الحملة انتهت بانسحاب المصريين) 
 
عقد أول معاهدة  سلام في التاريخ في 1258 ق م  Strategic: Hittite  victory (Hittite Empire expands southward to Upi)
   الأطراف المتخاصمة  الدولة المصرية الحديثة امبراطورية الحيثيين القادة  رمسيس الثانيمواتللي الثاني الحشود     2,000+ chariots[1] and ca. 20,000 infantry[2] (only half engaged)  ca. 2,500[3][4] or 3,500 chariots[5] and 37,000  infantry (not engaged)   الخسائر   غير معروف  غير معروف  وقعت هذه  المعركه بين قوات الملك رمسيس الثاني ملك مصر والحيثيين بقيادة الملك  مواتللي الثاني بمدينة قادش التي تقع علي الضفة الغربية لنهر العاصي جنوب  بحيرة حمص بعدة كيلومترات في سورية, وهذه المعركه مؤرخة بالعام الخامس من  حكم الملك رمسيس الثاني (العام الخامس فصل شمو, اليوم التاسع) أي حوالي  العام 1274 ق.م. علي وجه التقريب, وتعتبر هذه المعركة هي أشهر المعارك التي  خاضها الملك رمسيس الثاني في صراعه مع الحيثيين والتي انتهت بعقد معاهدة  صلح بين الطرفين. 


* خلفيه تاريخيه* 

بدأ انحسار النفوذ المصري في آسيا في عصر  أواخر ملوك الاسره الثامنة عشر كنتيجة مباشره للاضطرابات التي خلفتها ثورة  إخناتون الدينيه في الداخل. مما جعل الحيثيون يستغلون هذه الاضطرابات لكي  يقوموا بقيادة تحالف ضد مصر, ونجاحهم في ذلك, وبالتالي فقدان مصر للكثير من  مناطق نفوذها في اسيا الغربيه, وذلك دون ان يتحرك الملك اخناتون لتلبية  طلبات النجدة التي كان يرسلها اليه امراء المدن الاسيويه الموالين لمصر  فيما عرف بخطابات تل العمارنه. 
وبعد وفاة الملك اخناتون وفشل ثورته الدينيه والعودة إلي عبادة  الآلهه التقليدية لمصر والإله آمونحور محب عرش مصر في نهاية الامر, والذي  يعتبر آخر فراعنة الاسره الثامنة عشر الذي قام بتنظيم الشؤون الداخليه  لمصر, والذي توفي دون وريث بعد ان نجح في اعادة الامن الي البلاد, تولي عرش  مصر أحد قادة الجيش وهو رمسيس الاول مؤسساً بذلك الاسرة التاسعة عشر.  مرة أخري، وتولي الملك 
وقد أخذ ملوك هذه الاسره علي عاتقهم استعادة النفوذ المصري في  آسيا مرة اخري, فبعد وفاة الفرعون رمسيس الاول بعد سنتين من الحكم, بدأ  ابنه وخليفته سيتي الاول حملاته العسكريه ضد الحيثيين، حيث كان يرمي الي  اعادة النفوذ المصري في آسيا الي ما كان عليه في عهد الفرعون تحتمس الثالث  في عصر الاسره الثامنة عشر, وبالفعل نجح سيتي الاول بعد عدة حملات عسكريه  ناجحه في اعادة بسط النفوذ المصري في وتقابل مع جيوش الحيثيين بالقرب من  قادش في سوريا، واخيرا عقد الصلح معهم (كما ذكر في نقوشه علي جدران معبد  الكرنك) بمعاهدة شهيرة ،وقد فضل سيتي الاول الوقوف عند هذا الحد ، و ربما  قام بتوقيع معاهدة مع الحيثيين، ومات بعد 14 عاما من الحكم ،وتولي من بعده  ابنه رمسيس الثاني. 
وقد  شن الفرعون رمسيس الثاني حملته الاولي في العام الرابع من حكمه وعبر فيه  فلسطين ووصل بجيوشه الي نهر الكلب (بالقرب من بيروت) حيث اقام لوحة تذكارية  هناك ،واستعاد مقاطعة امور من الحيثيين. وبغرض السيطرة علي سوريا تحرك  الملك رمسيس الثاني بجيوشه في العام الخامس من حكمه ،وتابع تقدمه شمالا في  سوريا وتواجه مع جيوش الحيثيين عند مدينة قادش علي نهر العاصي. 

 
* حملة قادش* 




The  Egyptian Empire under Ramesses II (green) bordering on the Hittite  Empire1279 BC  (red) at the height of its power in ca.





خرج رمسيس الثاني بجيوشه من قلعة ثارو الحدوديه وذلك في ربيع  العام الخامس من حكمه. وبعد مرور شهر وصل بجيوشه الي مشارف مدينة قادش عند  ملتقي نهر العاصي بأحد فروعه. 
وكان الجيش المصري يتكون من اربع فيالق وهي فيالق آمون ورع وبتاح  وست وهي أسماء آلهة مصر الكبري, بينما كان الملك مواتللي ملك الحيثيين قد  حشد جيشا قويا انخرط فيه الكثير من الجنود المرتزقة بالاضافة الي جيوش  حلفائه (ومن بينهم ريميشارينا أمير حلب), واتخذ من قادش القديمه مركزا  لجيوشه. 

 
* المعركة* 

وفيما كان رمسيس معسكرا بجيشه  بالقرب من قادش (التي كانت علي مسيرة يوم واحد),اذ دخل معسكره اثنان من  الشاسو (البدو) ادعيا انهما فارين من جيش الملك الحيثي، وأظهرا الولاء  للفرعون الذي اسلمهما بدوره الي رجاله ليستجوبوهما عن مكان جيوش الحيثيين ،  فاخبرا الفرعون بان ملك الحيثيين ما ان سمع بمقدم الفرعون حتي ارتعد  وتقهقر بجيوشه الي حلب في الشمال من سوريا. 
وفي الواقع لم يكن هذين الشاسو غير جواسيس  ،  وعلي اساس هذه الاخبار وبدون التأكد من صحتها اسرع الملك رمسيس علي رأس  فيلق امون وعبر مخاضة لنهر العاصي, ثم سار الي مرتفع شمال غربي قادش وأقام  معسكره هناك في انتظار وصول باقي الجيش ليتابع السير في اثر جيش خيتا الذي  كان يظن انه في الشمال حسب ما أخبره الجاسوسان, وفي هذه الاثناء قبض جيشه  علي اثنين من جنود العدو الكشافه اللذان استخلصوا منهما الحقيقه وهي ان  الحيثيين كانوا كامنين في قادش وان العدو كان في طريقه لعبور نهر العاصي و  مفاجئة الجيش المصري هناك . 




 The Shasu spies shown being beaten  by the Egyptians




وبالفعل عبر نصف الجيش الحيثي مخاضة نهر العاصي وفاجئوا فيلق رع  ودمروه وبذلك قطعوا الاتصال بين رمسيس وبقية فيالقه ،واتجه العدو بعد ذلك  بعرباته الحربيه وتابع تقدمه وهاجم فيلق آمون الذي فقد نتيجة ذلك العديد من  جنوده,وهنا وفي مواجهة خطر التطويق والهزيمة المحتمه قاد الفرعون بنفسه  هجوما ضد العدو ودفع به حتي النهر وقد ساعده في ذلك وصول فرق الجنود  القادمين من بلاد امور والمسماه (نعارينا). 
وبعد معارك ضارية بين الطرفين ارتد ملك  الحيثيين بباقي جيشه الذي كان في الشرق ولم يشترك بعد في المعركه ، وكان  التعب قد حل بجيش رمسيس ايضا واتفق الطرفين على الصلح,وهكذا انتهت المعركة  دون نصر حاسم لاي من الطرفين ،بينما بقيت قادش في أيدي الحيثيين . 
* النتيجة* 



The Kadesh peace agreement - on display at the Istanbul  Archaeology Museum - it is believed to be the earliest example of any  written international agreement of any kind.[6]

في أعقاب عودة رمسيس الثاني إلى  مصر احكم مواتللي قبضته علي قادش وجعل أمورو موالية له, وجعل من دمشق منطقة  محايده بينه وبين مصر .     
وقد ذكر الملك مواتللي من ناحيته في وثائق بوغازكوي بان المعركة  كانت انتصارا له وان أمور قد وقعت في أيدي الحيثيين ،بينما ذكر الملك رمسيس  الثاني انتصاره في المعركة كذلك, والتي قام بنقش تفاصيلها بالكامل علي  جدران معبد الرمسيوم وكذلك معبد الاقصر, بالاضافة إلى معبده بابوسمبل (على  جداره الشمالي فيما عرف بانشودة معركة قادش) لكن الحيثيبن اكدوا ان  الانتصار كان من نصيبهم . 
وفي خلال السنوات العشر التي مرت بعد ذلك قام رمسيس بعدة حملات  الي آسيا واستولي علي دابور بعد حصارها واضطر الحيثيون في النهايه الي  التراجع تاركين أكبر جزء من سوريا دون حماية كافية . وفي أعقاب وفاة  مواتللي تولي ابنه الذي كان صغيرا جدا وبعد عدة سنوات من الحكم حل محله عمه  الملك خاتوسيل الثالث وانتهز رمسيس هذه الفرصة وتقدم نحو تونيب واستولي  عليها. 
وهنا بدأت  قوة الاشوريين في الظهور وتهديد مناطق النفوذ المصريه والحيثيه,مما حدا  بالطرفين الي توقيع معاهدة سلام بينهما وذلك في العام الحادي والعشرون من  حكم الملك رمسيس الثاني (حوالي 1258 ق.م)والتي سجلت بالخطين المسماري (علي  لوح من الفضه باسم الملك خاتوسيل) والهيروغليفي على جدران معبدي الكرنك  والرامسيوم في طيبه(الاقصر حاليا) في جنوب مصر.

----------


## totate

تاريخ قادش ونفوذ علاقات قادش اتجهت نحو جنوب سورية وليس شمالها فأقامت علاقات تجارية مع المصريين إذ كانت من أهم العوامل التي دفعت المصريين للتفكير بالسيطرة عليها كونها تشكل حصنا دفاعيا في وسط سورية وهذا ما حصل إبان حكم تحوتمس الثالث في بداية القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد تلتها فترة استعادت فيها قادش بقيادة الحثيين سيطرتها على نفسها حتى سنة حكم رعمسيس الثالث والذي عاود حصار المدينة وتلاقى الجيشان في صراع سجل اسم واحدة من أشهر المعارك في التاريخ والذي انتهى بمعاهدة صلح بين الطرفين إلا أن هذه المعركة كانت كافية لإضعاف قادش وزوال أهميتها شيئا فشيئا ثم عادت إليها الأهمية في العصر الهلنيستيوالروماني وعاودت التراجع شيئا فشيئا حتى تحولت شهرتها إلى مجرد ذكر في كتب التاريخ حتى كان عام 1840م عندما اقترح أحد المؤرخين أن يكون تل النبي مندو هو موقع مدينة قادش.

----------

